# Common mynah cage



## AntM (Jul 15, 2014)

I recently got a Common mynah which stays indoors but I think the cage he came with is too small but was told it's a specialist cage for a mynah due to the amount of mess they make, I am now looking for a larger cage for him but hoping somebody can help point me to one that is suited for a mynah bird, thanks
*
*


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, I would use this as a minimum, 

R L Breeding Cage OBC1205050


John




AntM said:


> I recently got a Common mynah which stays indoors but I think the cage he came with is too small but was told it's a specialist cage for a mynah due to the amount of mess they make, I am now looking for a larger cage for him but hoping somebody can help point me to one that is suited for a mynah bird, thanks
> *
> *


----------



## AntM (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks John, the cage he is currently in is a Terenziani make and 28inch length, 20inch height and 20inch width. Would this be sufficient for time being?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It's a bit small really. They need space, space to bounce too and fro.


----------

